# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  TFSA upgrade to 4.1.7

## Dave A

I've just upgraded TFSA to version 4.1.7. Regulars should notice some differences, particularly when it comes to the editor.

If you find anything is broken, please let me know with a post in this thread.

----------

AmithS (21-Nov-11), tec0 (06-Nov-11)

----------


## mother

hey Dave! I cannot view the "full site" on my Blackberry anymore. It simply gives me a "404 Error: Page not found". And the mobile version (I guess it's the mobile version) is not lekker at all, because I can only access page 1 of a thread, and I can't open/send pm's. (But that's always been like that, it just didn't bother me before, because I would always choose the "full site" version - but now that option doesn't work anymore). Now I don't know if this is MY fault or if it has something to do with the upgrade. Is anyone else having problems with it?

----------

Dave A (21-Nov-11)

----------


## Dave A

> hey Dave! I cannot view the "full site" on my Blackberry anymore. It simply gives me a "404 Error: Page not found".


Which page are you trying to access? A URL would help.




> And the mobile version (I guess it's the mobile version) is not lekker at all, because I can only access page 1 of a thread


At the top and the bottom of the thread I get a page nav section:



Just click on the next page number.




> and I can't open/send pm's.


The trick to the mobile version is using the navigation tools.

Look for these (should be at the top of the page):



The left is the log-in link, the middle takes you to a navigation page for the main components, including messaging:



This is really the central point of the mobile style, and probably the best page to bookmark if you're using a mobile device.

----------


## Dave A

Update:

I've checked on vBulletin's bug tracker and there is still quite a lot to be resolved in the mobile style. Mother, your paging bug is in there - although apparently it's only a problem with thread titles that contain certain characters, so sometimes paging works and sometimes it doesn't.

Things should improve over the next few version updates.

----------


## AndyD

> Things should improve over the next few version updates.


Lol, maybe the jokes thread for that one Dave.  :Smile:

----------


## mother

Thanx Dave! I've tried the navigation tools, and now I can do pm's! (Duh...LOL!)

But now this is wierd: Those page numbers... I don't have them! Is that possible? What could I be doing wrong?

And you asked for the pages where "full site" don't work. It's on every page I've tried the last week or so. Home page, Forums, Threads.

Aw man, does this mean I'm turning into a blonde?!?!

----------


## Dave A

> Aw man, does this mean I'm turning into a blonde?!?!


Hopefully not - more likely a browser conflict issue  :Big Grin: 

Part of the challenge with mobile is the multitude of different browser systems. I know there's been a fair amount of grinching that Blackberry isn't well supported at the moment.

@ Andy - there have been good signs of progress over at vB of late. At least a geniune interest in squashing bugs

----------

